# Gracias por decirlo



## thosecars82

Hallo

Wie sagt man "Gracias por decirlo" auf Deutsch?

Mein Versucht ist: "Danke fürs zu sagen."

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tonerl

Danke, dass du es (mir) sagst/gesagt hast

PS:Kunvla hat es etwas präziser ausgedrückt !


----------



## kunvla

thosecars82 said:


> Hallo*,*
> 
> *w*ie sagt man "Gracias por decirlo" auf Deutsch?
> 
> Mein Versucht ist: "Danke fürs *S*agen."
> 
> Danke im Voraus*.*



Danke, dass du es mir gesagt hast.
Danke, dass ihr es mir gesagt habt.
Danke, dass Sie es mir gesagt haben.

Saludos,


----------



## thosecars82

kunvla said:


> Danke, dass du es mir gesagt hast.
> Danke, dass ihr es mir gesagt habt.
> Danke, dass Sie es mir gesagt haben.
> 
> Saludos,


Aber ist "Danke fürs *S*agen" richtig?


----------



## kunvla

thosecars82 said:


> Aber ist "Danke fürs *S*agen" richtig?


Ist richtig, aber meines Erachtens nicht weit verbreitet.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Aber ist "Danke fürs *S*agen" richtig?



Das wird man in dieser Form so gut wie nie hören !

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre z.B.:
*Danke, fürs "Bescheid sagen/geben" (danke, dass du mir Bescheid gesagt hast)*

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> Das wird man in dieser Form so gut wie nie hören !
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre z.B.:
> *Danke, fürs "Bescheidsagen/ Bescheidgeben" (danke, dass du mir Bescheid gesagt hast)*


(Das) _Bescheidsagen_ und (das) _Bescheidgeben_ werden zusammengeschrieben.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> (Das) _Bescheidsagen_ und (das) _Bescheidgeben_ werden zusammengeschrieben.



Diese "Schreibweise" ist mir neu und noch nie "untergekommen", aber 
nach eingehender Recherche, sollte dich das vielleicht interessieren !?

Das Substantiv *Bescheid* wird in vielen Verbindungen mit Verben verwendet und dabei* immer groß- und vom Verb getrennt geschrieben*: *Bescheid wissen, sagen, geben, erhalten.* 

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> Diese "Schreibweise" ist mir neu und noch nie "untergekommen", aber
> nach eingehender Recherche, sollte dich das vielleicht interessieren !?
> 
> Das Substantiv *Bescheid* wird in vielen Verbindungen mit Verben verwendet und dabei* immer groß- und vom Verb getrennt geschrieben*: *Bescheid wissen, sagen, geben, erhalten.*


Diese Schreibweise ist gar nicht neu, denn die Substantive _(das) Bescheidsagen, (das) Bescheidgeben_ und _(das) Bescheidwissen_ im Gegensatz zu den Infinitivphrasen _Bescheid sagen, Bescheid geben_ und _Bescheid wissen_ werden zusammengeschrieben: "fürs Bescheidsagen".

Das Zussamenschreiben (oder das Zusammengeschriebenwerden) ist korrekt.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Abgesehen davon, dass dein Link 22 Ergebnisse zeitigt, die auch noch von Google auf "Bescheid sagen" verbessert werden, sollten wir uns nicht weiter die Köpfe heiß reden und die Diskussion beenden !

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

> Im Deutschen können auch Infinitivphrasen substantiviert werden. Es entsteht dann syntaktisch ein einziges Substantiv; orthografisch zeigt sich das an der Zusammenschreibung oder Schreibung mit Bindestrich:
> 
> Tee trinken → [das Teetrinken], Auto fahren → [das Autofahren], in Kraft treten → [das Inkrafttreten], hängen bleiben → [das Hängenbleiben]
> in den April schicken → [das alljährliche In-den-April-Schicken], Geld zum Fenster hinauswerfen → [dein unbedachtes Geld-zum-Fenster-Hinauswerfen]


Quelle: Duden Band 4. Die Grammatik, 8., überarbeitete Auflage, 2009, § 2.1.1, Seiten 798-799

Und sie dreht sich doch!

Saludos,


----------

